# Ww1 Doxa Rfc Watch



## chez1563 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Doxa WW1 RFC Pocket Type watch it is in very good condition and works. No loop on the top which I am told is correct. I just wondered what sort of value i should be looking at and the best place to sell it? I am located in the UK near Milton Keynes. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I suggest you do a search on Google & Ebay, both should prove fruitful :wink2:

The forum`s stance on valuations is succinctly covered here...



mel said:


> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


----------

